# Did anyone here have symptoms within days of conception (before implantation)?



## Kindermama

Just curious if any of you experienced symptoms long before your baby implanted and/or your first +HPT...thanks!


----------



## corysmilk

I did.
I knew I was pregnant! but even the blood test said neg. I peed on sticks, nothin!
but I just prayed and had to wait.
My symtoms, my breasts were leaky and my nipples started to darken. I could feel the baby or something low in my stomach, a new sensation, kinda heavy. I felt crampy but it was not period cramps. and I had to pee during sex.

i still had my doubts, but I finally got a positve test on friday,







the dr confermed yesterday


----------



## jecombs

I had symptoms before I got my BFP, but not before implantation. I had horrible heartburn about 5 days before I the BFP (POAS test), which I never get. I also had a heavy, crampy feeling in my uterus.


----------



## meganlisbeth

i did, but only realized it after the fact. i was STARVING. i ate and ate and ate and was still always hungry!


----------



## MaerynPearl

I started getting symptoms at implantation (5dpo right to the day... according to my bbt chart) but did not get a bfp until over a week later.

Now I am 15 weeks and everything is just fine.


----------



## Mandynee22

I did with DD. It was within a day or two of conception and my boobs hurt so bad. It felt like my bra was made from sandpaper, seriously. I certainly wasn't TTC (I was 17) so that wasn't it...
I didn't even think of pregnancy until my friend (who had two kids already) asked when I had DTD and when my period was. I didn't even know when ovulation would occur (I just figured you can get pregnant any time but it SURE WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO ME lol)


----------



## sparklett

Oh heck yeah! Lower and upper back ache. We KNEW I was pg!


----------



## phoebemommy

The morning after we DTD with ds I got a spell of totally pregnant style nausea. And then it just went from there.


----------



## MammaB21

Isn't it pretty much impossible to _feel_ pregnant before implantation? It can take up to 12 hours for the sperm to meet the egg, and even after that your body isn't really recognizing any changes yet.

Sorry, I don't mean to be a downer, but I'd say any _symptoms_ going on before implantation could actually be attributed to ovulation. You can ovulate days after sex and still get pregnant.

I know some people are more in tune with their bodies, and I totally buy it when women say they get symptoms at or shortly after implantation. But _before_ that? hhhmmmm......not sure if I can get on board with that.

I always get symptoms before I get a bfp, at least a week before. But I also tend to get +'s later into the game then most.


----------



## Lauren31

I was SUPER hot all the time, like I was getting hotflashes almost... that is about it. Also- I did not like the taste of wine or coffee really.


----------



## Midwesterner04

I did. My whole chest felt very tender and sore (a feeling distinct from my usual post-ovulatory tenderness) just a couple of days after I ovulated and conceived, and the food and smell aversions set in almost immediately. Also, I never break out during the second half of my cycle, but developed several large blemishes in the week following ovulation and conception.

I have seen a number of studies suggesting that the newly conceived baby/embryo releases hormones that make the mother's body more receptive by mildly suppressing immune function and optimizing conditions in the uterus, so perhaps this isn't entirely inexplicable.


----------



## Kindermama

I found this: http://expectantmomma.com/bleeding-i...e-be-present-2

it says:

_Just to be technically correct, HcG is produced as soon as conception happens, rising rapidly, but it cannot be detected at that point. Only after implantation can it be detected in blood or urine. So, HcG will be present even before implantation, just cannot detect it. After implantation, one needs to wait at least 2-3 days for HcG to be shown in any reasonable amount (15mIU for blood test) to show positive. For early HPT (urine test), HcG needs to reach 25mIU which can usually be reached within 5 days after implantation._


----------



## sanguine_speed

Kindermama, from the same link, it says:

"The HCG hormone _starts to be released into the woman's blood stream_ soon after the baby implants into the lining of her uterus (about 8 to 12 days after conception). "

I too am skeptical. I think any symptoms that happen an hour after sex or the morning after are psychosomatic.


----------



## MammaB21

Most things I've read on the subject have said that HCG may start before implantation, but a few _days_ after fertilization (not mere hours like some have suggested). Also, that the hcg isn't present in the mothers blood stream until implantation, when it then starts to double. So at implantation hcg levels _could_ be as high as 5mIU. It doesn't say anywhere if that low of an amount (especially when not present in the blood stream) would be able to produce symptoms.

Our bodies are also producing progesterone after ovulation which causes pregnancy like symptoms. I know there have been PLENTY of cycles where I thought for sure I was pregnant, only to have a period turn up days later.

Also, I hate to say this, but a fertilized egg doesn't always result in pregnancy. A pregnancy isn't a pregnancy until the fertilized egg becomes an embryo, which is at implantation.

I suppose anything is possible, and I hope you get the outcome you're hoping for, OP.


----------



## AmyKT

I knew I was pregnant _every single time_ I ovulated while TTC. However, I have TTCed something like 27 cycles and I only got BFPs for 3 of them. I think people only remember the times when they felt it was true and it actually was.

Now after implantation, yes, I did have some stronger symptoms on the BFP months.


----------



## MacKinnon

I just *felt* pregnant from about 5 to 7 DPO. I was 11 DPO on New Years Day, and I was quite sure I was pregnant by the day before New Years Eve, which was 7 DPO. I have, which each of my pregnancies, just felt different, a heavy feeling in the abdomen, no nausea or anything, just more of sense that I was pregnant. Don't know if that makes sense? But it was very strong and real to me. I have not had that happen when I was not pregnant, I've had 3 early losses (latest at 7w4d) and 3 pregnancies that have gone on further (I'm 16 weeks today), with each of them, I just KNEW I was pregnant before I got a positive test.


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:

I know some people are more in tune with their bodies, and I totally buy it when women say they get symptoms at or shortly after implantation. But before that? hhhmmmm......not sure if I can get on board with that.
Well, if you believe that the whole experience is partially spiritual, you are probably more likely to feel symptoms related to being pregnant when you know *in your heart* that you are (even if they are psychosomatic--they are still completely real to the person experiencing them!). That's how I've felt with each.

Also, I felt each of my 3 good pregnancies (this one being the third, if it stays--I'm only 6 wks) when the fertilized egg moved down the fallopian tube. The pain was horrible w/the first--I was going to go to the ER if my doc didn't see me that day. I thought I had a ruptured ovarian cyst. The pain went away in a few hours. It happened again w/ds2's pregnancy and again w/this one. I'm pretty sure I feel it b/c I have endometriosis and my ovaries often end up attached to the back of my uterus via adhesions.










mrsfru


----------



## BlackSheepPDX

I'm quite certain there have been only two times in my life that I've had sex and immediately thought "I think I just got pregnant." POSITIVE that I've never had that thought at any other times. And I've been pregnant both times. And the second time is particularly weird, because I was under the impression I had an IUD protecting me. So there's that.

The first pregnancy, I did feel a little queasy within about 5 days for a couple of days, which then went away and didn't come back until I was about 6-7 weeks along.

I don't recall whether I had some quease this time early on.

I'm not claiming any biological factor whatsoever with the "thoughts." But it sure makes me believe in a spiritual connection.


----------



## SunChild

yes, we knew that we conceived that night. By the morning I knew I was pregnant, and after three days my glands were a little swollen in my neck, felt very tried, very hungry and just felt a little different. Took 2 preg tests 12 days later, very faint line. But I knew I was pregnant, waited a couple more days and found out for sure. After implantation and a bit of cramping, my morning sickness kicked in and all the other text book stuff.
I had the same kind of "feeling" and glandular swelling with my first pregnancy too.


----------



## sanguine_speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackSheepPDX* 
I'm quite certain there have been only two times in my life that I've had sex and immediately thought "I think I just got pregnant."

I'm not claiming any biological factor whatsoever with the "thoughts." But it sure makes me believe in a spiritual connection.

I wouldn't dispute a spiritual sense of believing your are GOING TO BE PREGNANT. But immediately after ejaculation you _are not pregnant_, spiritually or biologically.


----------



## AmyKT

For those of you who felt you knew immediately, how many of you are super, duper, schmooper fertile with an equally fertile mate? Is my DH and I were that fertile and I realized I'd just had unprotected sex at the ideal time of the month, I might feel that certainty, too. As it is, I've been through many, many, many heartbreakingly perfect on paper but BFN cycles, so I suppose I lost my faith in "knowing."

I hope I don't sound snarky. I'm just trying to get to the bottom of the uneven phenomenon, and I think fertility may have something to do with it.


----------



## MaerynPearl

We tried for 7 cycles over 2 years (yay military!)

Like I said before though, I had symptoms as of when implantation showed on my chart... but they were symptoms you would spot in retrospect.

At the time I had perfect explanations for them... I felt sick because it was just after Christmas and I was probably overeating (I wasn't. Just an excuse)

I figured my bloody noses were from dry air (hey, still possible it was that an not pregnancy lol)

I tried convincing myself I wasn't pregnant, though we had perfect timing, until I started getting BFPs... so my as-of-implantation symptoms were things seen in retrospect. Def. not before then though.


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:

I wouldn't dispute a spiritual sense of believing your are GOING TO BE PREGNANT. But immediately after ejaculation you are not pregnant, spiritually or biologically.
Sorry, friend, but I disagree. You are pregnant *spiritually* as soon as the whole event takes place, and the sperm and egg are combining, dividing, and moving down the tubes. That is part of my spiritual belief system.

mrsfru


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyKT* 
For those of you who felt you knew immediately, how many of you are super, duper, schmooper fertile with an equally fertile mate? Is my DH and I were that fertile and I realized I'd just had unprotected sex at the ideal time of the month, I might feel that certainty, too. As it is, I've been through many, many, many heartbreakingly perfect on paper but BFN cycles, so I suppose I lost my faith in "knowing."

I hope I don't sound snarky. I'm just trying to get to the bottom of the uneven phenomenon, and I think fertility may have something to do with it.

It doesn't for me--we aren't *that* fertile. I lost 6 pregnancies before my first son stuck! I have severe endometriosis and a blood clotting disorder. DS1's pregnancy wasn't even the first one after my first surgery for endo--I had surgery in August of 2002 and ds2 was born in Aug. 2005

I charted my cycles using Tony Weshler's Taking Charge of Your Fertility for years, so that helped us figure out when to DTD....but I still lost numerous pregnancies after starting that.

*Knowing* in your heart really is a spiritual thing. I remember knowing w/the ones I lost, but it was different than what I've felt w/the last 3 pregnancies.

hths

Best wishes!!!

mrsfru


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
Sorry, friend, but I disagree. You are pregnant *spiritually* as soon as the whole event takes place, and the sperm and egg are combining, dividing, and moving down the tubes. That is part of my spiritual belief system.

mrsfru

I'm sorry to explain this to you, but immediately after ejaculation its very unlikely that the sperms anywhere near the egg. Ovulation could happen up to 5 days after ejaculation and still have conception occur. Conception is not the moment you DTD, its the moment the sperm meets the egg which is rarely even the same night as the DTD. And when it is the same night, it still takes quite a while for the sperm to get up the tubes and find the egg.

So women who know as soon as ejaculation is over that they are pregnant, are merely hoping they are.


----------



## Smokering

My mother claimed she knew the next morning that she was pregnant with my youngest sister. I was surprised to hear her say that, because she's very - well, for lack of a better term, "un-woo-woo".








Ex-midwife, so not ignorant about the mechanics of conception. But there you go. It was her sixth pregnancy, if that makes any difference...

Given the anecdotal evidence, I'd say there might be biological factors associated with conception that we aren't yet aware of, rather than dismissing all the experiences out of hand. How fast can sperm swim? Does it really take a minimum of 12 hours for them to travel up to the egg, even with lots of fertile-quality cervical fluid?


----------



## MaerynPearl

I dont know if its 12 hours but I sure do know its not instantly even if you already ovulated.


----------



## SunChild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
Sorry, friend, but I disagree. You are pregnant *spiritually* as soon as the whole event takes place, and the sperm and egg are combining, dividing, and moving down the tubes. That is part of my spiritual belief system.

mrsfru

Yes that is partially correct (IME). My own mother knew that I was "pregnant" days before it happened. She mentioned it to her partner and he felt it (they are both quite advanced souls), and they mentioned it to my grandparents, and when it was time to tell everyone they said "we know"....









But... it all comes down to personal experience.....like...for instance...

having communication with the soul before hand, which both partner and I have had for quite some time. We also knew what our daughter would be like before I had her, got her name that way ect...
Seeing the sperm and the egg is primarily having a narrow materialistic view, without understanding the other forces at work.
Energetically- there's a lot taking place.


----------



## Smokering

Quote:

I dont know if its 12 hours but I sure do know its not instantly even if you already ovulated.
OK, so why do they recommend TTCing women to elevate their hips for fifteen minutes after sex? If it takes sperm several hours to get to the egg it doesn't seem like that would give them much of a head start. Wouldn't the woman have to lie on her back for, like, ten hours? Or am I totally missing the point of that particular exercise?


----------



## Wow&Flutter

When I woke up the morning after BDing, the first thought I had was, "We did it!" and I was filled with joy. It turns out I was right! How did I know? No idea. Did I really know? Felt like I did. I've had some pretty crazy instances of being right about my intuitions, so I can't deny there's something to it. I'm not what you would call a spiritual person either, so I think there's a very reasonable explanation for it... scientists just haven't figured out what it is yet! Oh, and we're not super fertile either-- we'd actually been trying for a couple of years!

Also, At 3DPO I had really bad nausea. I thought it might be food poisoning, but it went away after about 30 minutes. I've never heard of anyone getting nausea this early after conceiving, so not sure if it was pregnancy related or not. I had eaten a pretzel with cheese earlier, so it very well could have been food poisoning.


----------



## Wow&Flutter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
OK, so why do they recommend TTCing women to elevate their hips for fifteen minutes after sex? If it takes sperm several hours to get to the egg it doesn't seem like that would give them much of a head start. Wouldn't the woman have to lie on her back for, like, ten hours? Or am I totally missing the point of that particular exercise?

Propping your hips up ensures that none of the semen will leak out and more will get inside. It also creates a pool of semen right above your cervix. Semen contains prostaglandins which will soften the cervix so the sperm can make their way in, and it makes sense to think the more sperm you have touching your cervix, the more prostaglandins, and the softer and easier to pass though it will be. And of course with your hips tilted, gravity will help speed up the whole process. I don't think any of this is really proven to increase your odds of conceiving, but it does make sense to me. The sperm themselves actually swim quite slow, relative to the distance they have to travel. "Estimates of sperm's average speed have been as little as 1 to 4 millimeters per minute to as fast as 8 inches per hour." - http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5426816...rm-travel.html So conception is definitely not instantaneous or even close to it. Sperm can also live in the fallopian tubes four around 3-5 days.


----------



## MammaB21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunChild* 
having communication with the soul before hand, which both partner and I have had for quite some time. We also knew what our daughter would be like before I had her, got her name that way ect...
Seeing the sperm and the egg is primarily having a narrow materialistic view, without understanding the other forces at work.
Energetically- there's a lot taking place.

I certainly wasn't knocking anyones belief system, or implying that what you're talking about above isn't possible. I hope nobody took it that way. I was simply responding to the question that was originally asked, and that was in reference to pregnancy _symptoms_. To me, the word _symptoms_ is very clearly speaking of the physical side effects that the biological aspect of pregnancy inflicts on our bodies. If you're belief system is highly spiritual and you just _know_ that you're pregnant (or will soon become pregnant), that is different then having nausea due to the increased HCG in your system. I don't think it's possible to have actual physical symptoms before implantation. The spiritual side of this is a completely different discussion.


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wow&Flutter* 
Propping your hips up ensures that none of the semen will leak out and more will get inside. It also creates a pool of semen right above your cervix. Semen contains prostaglandins which will soften the cervix so the sperm can make their way in, and it makes sense to think the more sperm you have touching your cervix, the more prostaglandins, and the softer and easier to pass though it will be. And of course with your hips tilted, gravity will help speed up the whole process. I don't think any of this is really proven to increase your odds of conceiving, but it does make sense to me. The sperm themselves actually swim quite slow, relative to the distance they have to travel. "Estimates of sperm's average speed have been as little as 1 to 4 millimeters per minute to as fast as 8 inches per hour." - http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5426816...rm-travel.html So conception is definitely not instantaneous or even close to it. Sperm can also live in the fallopian tubes four around 3-5 days.









to sum it up, you raise your hips to help more spermies get through the cervix, not to help the ones that get through to get to the egg. Gravity has no effect on them once they are in there, it just ensures a few more get in.
and the 15-20 minute rule is because after that long almost all of the sperm that haven't gotten through have been killed off by the vaginal environment.


----------



## Shannie77

With DD #1, at 4DPO I felt so tired I had a 4 hour nap in the middle of the day. Until I got my +HPT I thought I was going crazy and had no idea why I was feeling so incredibly tired. Fatigue was my number 1 symptom throughout the first trimester.

With this pregnancy I started feeling slightly off (a bit queasy and very thirsty), a few days past ovulation. Again I didn't realize what it was until I got my +HPT. With this pregnancy the morning sickness was my #1 symptom in the first trimester.


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:

I'm sorry to explain this to you, but immediately after ejaculation its very unlikely that the sperms anywhere near the egg. Ovulation could happen up to 5 days after ejaculation and still have conception occur. Conception is not the moment you DTD, its the moment the sperm meets the egg which is rarely even the same night as the DTD. And when it is the same night, it still takes quite a while for the sperm to get up the tubes and find the egg.

So women who know as soon as ejaculation is over that they are pregnant, are merely hoping they are.
No need to be snarky and judgemental. I know quite well exactly how the whole process works--dealt w/infertility for years, use family planning techniques, etc. You aren't getting what I'm saying, and maybe I didn't explain it well. But I'm sure that others here know where I'm coming from, even it they choose not to speak up. There is a change in your body spiritually as soon as everything is in there together--even before it's all combined. I believe very strongly in that. Maybe some don't notice. Maybe some don't believe that way. But that's my experience, and it isn't YOUR place to judge my experience or my beliefs. Biology isn't everything, especially when it comes to pregnancy and birth.

It is just as much a spiritual experience for me as a physical one.

And to anyone else who feels that they "knew" they were pregnant as soon as they DTD, please don't let anyone invalidate your special experience and new bond to your baby!

mrsfru


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunChild* 
Yes that is partially correct (IME). My own mother knew that I was "pregnant" days before it happened. She mentioned it to her partner and he felt it (they are both quite advanced souls), and they mentioned it to my grandparents, and when it was time to tell everyone they said "we know"....









But... it all comes down to personal experience.....like...for instance...

having communication with the soul before hand, which both partner and I have had for quite some time. We also knew what our daughter would be like before I had her, got her name that way ect...
Seeing the sperm and the egg is primarily having a narrow materialistic view, without understanding the other forces at work.
Energetically- there's a lot taking place.

Very much in agreement here!









mrsfru


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
No need to be snarky and judgemental.

I wasnt being snarky, unless your original post was snarky. I used the same tone you did to try telling us that just because you believe it makes it true.


----------



## mrsfru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
I wasnt being snarky, unless your original post was snarky. I used the same tone you did to try telling us that just because you believe it makes it true.

Well, it wasn't intended to be. It was friendly--as in "Friend, I disagree." Along w/an explanation of how *I* feel. I didn't say everyone else feels the same way or that b/c I believe that, it should make it true for someone else.

That is my experience-my reply to you was only b/c you thought that I needed an explanation of the birds and the bees.

I do believe that you can even have physical symptoms from the "belief" or knowledge in your heart that you are pregnant (some might call that psychosomatic, and I mentioned that, too). So, I did acknowledge the OP's "physical symptoms" that some thought we were ignoring by adding a spiritual element to the discussion.

Gotta get some dinner now--my spirit baby and I are hungry!









mrsfru


----------

